# Moving



## Hunter.IT (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi there, 

Hope y'all are well, i would like to hear some of your tips and advices on moving, changing home and actually country. We are moving in a couple of weeks, Hunter is now 9 month, we had him since he was 2 month at our current place. 
are there anything that we should be aware and prepared when moving to a new place, to avoid any problem for him. 
He is pretty comfortable in our place now, stays alone, knows every bit of the building and the area outside. 
We will of course take the crate, pillow, sheets and the rest of his things there with us. 

Thanks in advance. 
Cheers.


----------



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

We constantly move furniture around on our dog, just to get him used to things changing. We move chairs around, rearrange the living room, put boxes in the hallway, etc. trying to get him adaptable. It has worked out for us...he is almost 2 and when we first move things he is a bit hesitant to go by that area, checks it out, sniffs, etc...then after awhile things return to normal. the longer we did this the better.

I would prepare him as much as possible


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

We moved into a new house back in September when Aspen was 8 months old. I wasn't sure how he would handle it, but since all of his things came with him he didn't seem affected by the change in scenery at all. We take him with us everywhere and have since we first brought him home, so this may have helped him adapt quicker, as he comes to our cottage, parents, relatives, etc. 

We made sure we stuck with the exact same routine as at the old house, including our use of his crate. For the first couple of weeks I focused on making sure he knew which door to go to when he needed to go outside, and we had no accidents and he caught on very quickly. There were a few new things he had to get used, such as a doorbell which we did not have at our last place, and a different staircase, but we worked with him and now he is fine with both. 

Good luck with the move  If we ever move again we decided we are selling all possessions that lack sentimental value to avoid packing/moving as much as possible  I can't imagine the planning and packing that goes into moving to a new country!


----------



## Hunter.IT (Nov 20, 2013)

Thank you all, we will stick to the same routines, and will prepare him! Guess he is already aware, boxes and bags around 

Yea moving isn't easy, this is the fifth country in the last 4 years, and now with Hunter is even more complicated. Hopefully will stay there for a longer time this time. 

Thanks again and wish us luck.


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

I am with you on moving not being easy. We've moved 11 times in the past 7 years, 4 diff countries. 

We've moved once with Watson so far and he was fine. I think Canadian Expy is right, if you've taken him to other peoples homes and he's been to a lot of places he should be ok. Thankfully Watson has learned that home is where the heart is, because we have three more moves planned within the next two years.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

contact your vet & find 1 in your new home before you move - different countries & different laws on what shots the pup needs


----------



## Hunter.IT (Nov 20, 2013)

I like living in different countries, but dislike the whole moving thing, not easy at all. 
Yea we checked with the vet already, all good, passport ready, we are in europe, so they have similar laws more less. 
Also already looked around the new place, luckily there is a lake there too, plenty of space to run around for mr Hunter


----------



## Hunter.IT (Nov 20, 2013)

Alos forgot to mention, yea Canadian Expy is totally right, we have been taking him to different places, also since he was younger, he slept over our friends who use to babysit him time to time! So fingers x all will be ok. 
Thanks again


----------

